# cracks in plaster...



## andy1015 (Apr 28, 2011)

What is the preferred method for repairing large cracks in plaster…?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

How large is "large"?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

RH said:


> How large is "large"?


An age old question.:jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

skim coat or three coat?

Lath, plaster board, or wire mesh?





So many answers, so little information.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

andy1015 said:


> What is the preferred method for repairing large cracks in plaster…?


Couple layers of mesh tape and hotmud is the get er done method.


----------



## Splash (Jan 7, 2014)

andy1015 said:


> What is the preferred method for repairing large cracks in plaster&#133;?


Durabond, plaster of Paris and a bonding agent or just hot mud for a quick in and out won't last though just saying , good luck.... Plaster of Paris ;-)


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

All the above and some of these plaster buttons.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> All the above and some of these plaster buttons.


Yeah I use the plaster buttons to anchor the sides of the crack, cover them with a sheet of window screening then 20 minute skim.
I got that window screen trick off of somebody on here and it was genius! that one is stayin in my arsenal.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Lazerline said:


> Yeah I use the plaster buttons to anchor the sides of the crack, cover them with a sheet of window screening then 20 minute skim.
> I got that window screen trick off of somebody on here and it was genius! that one is stayin in my arsenal.


Do you use the fiber glass or metal type screen? 

I use the brown bag durabond over the easy sand for these type of patches.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

paintball head said:


> Do you use the fiber glass or metal type screen?
> 
> I use the brown bag durabond over the easy sand for these type of patches.


I've usually gone with the vinyl coated fiberglass type.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

These here washers and some drywall screws are what I use for stabilizing the plaster at the crack. They work as good as anything. gotta hit the lathe with the screw, the washer sucks in the plaster to the lathe and dimples itself in.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

If cracks are larger than an eighth of a inch then tape and apply 2-3 coats of joint compound..Good Luck!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Taping out some plaster cracks on the job I'm doing at the moment.I lke trenching them out to hold some durabond then apply fibafuse tape, followed up with feathering coats of hot mud.Not a big fan of fiberglass tape. Not as strong as fibafuse. It actually fuses itself to the substrate and becomes a part of the wall.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

sometimes I wonder. . . 

A person asks a question, many folks offer answers and/or suggestions, yet the OP never provides a follow up or even a thanks

What is this, the Salvation Army of painting advice ?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> sometimes I wonder. . .
> 
> A person asks a question, many folks offer answers and/or suggestions, yet the OP never provides a follow up or even a thanks
> 
> What is this, the Salvation Army of painting advice ?


Good point. A follow up would be nice.


----------



## andy1015 (Apr 28, 2011)

take it easy grumpy old painters…i haven't been back to the project to look at it yet…to the other posters, thanks for your input...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

andy1015 said:


> take it easy grumpy old painters…i haven't been back to the project to look at it yet…to the other posters, thanks for your input...


Grumpy old painters  What you talking about Willis?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> View attachment 21855
> 
> 
> These here washers and some drywall screws are what I use for stabilizing the plaster at the crack. They work as good as anything. gotta hit the lathe with the screw, the washer sucks in the plaster to the lathe and dimples itself in.


Hit the lathe??? Why would there even be a lathe there?:jester:

Anchoring to the lath will work, anchoring to the framing is even better, but more of a challenge in the Northeast.


----------



## andy1015 (Apr 28, 2011)

While researching this…i found a video of plaster repair. The guy used a masonry bit to drill holes which stopped at the lathe…then injected glue into the holes..and then used the big washers to suck the plaster tight to the lathe…Not sure what kind of adhesive was used though...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> Hit the lathe??? Why would there even be a lathe there?:jester:
> 
> Anchoring to the lath will work, anchoring to the framing is even better, but more of a challenge in the Northeast.


Who knows how far apart the studs are around here. I have seen from 16" to 32" all on the same wall.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

andy1015 said:


> While researching this…i found a video of plaster repair. The guy used a masonry bit to drill holes which stopped at the lathe…then injected glue into the holes..and then used the big washers to suck the plaster tight to the lathe…Not sure what kind of adhesive was used though...


Maybe a wood glue. I think that's what comes on the glue tip nails. I could be wrong.


----------



## andy1015 (Apr 28, 2011)

…looked more like liquid nails in the video…either way…seemed like a good way to reattach failing plaster to the lathes…I suppose this method won't work if the plaster is bedded in wire mesh tho..


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> Who knows how far apart the studs are around here. I have seen from 16" to 32" all on the same wall.


I was actually referring to the custom in the Northeast of using 1x3 strapping between framing and lath or, these days, between framing and GWB.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> I was actually referring to the custom in the Northeast of using 1x3 strapping between framing and lath or, these days, between framing and GWB.


I didn't know our 43rd POTUS had anything to do with house framing :whistling2:

But seriously, I have not seen strapping used in three coat plaster systems, and catching the lath (without splitting it) with the button screw is the goal. 

Now, there are some systems that inject glue to re-anchor the plaster to the lath. That obviously is the most efficient way, but a little more involved and costly than the buttons, which are usually effective enough.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> I didn't know our 43rd POTUS had anything to do with house framing :whistling2:
> 
> But seriously, I have not seen strapping used in three coat plaster systems, and catching the lath (without splitting it) with the button screw is the goal.
> 
> Now, there are some systems that inject glue to re-anchor the plaster to the lath. That obviously is the most efficient way, but a little more involved and costly than the buttons, which are usually effective enough.


Every job that I worked on in the Boston area had strapping under the wood lath. That wasn't many, so it may have been an artifact of sampling. Not being used to that custom, it took me a while to sort out why the lath ran parallel to the ceiling joists.

For really severe buckling plaster. we aim to fasten to the framing. We've had enough cases where the lath wouldn't let us suck the plaster up all the way. When it's that bad, the biggest issue is drawing it up gradually so it doesn't cause more damage. That, and the problem with broken keys ending up between the lath and the plaster.

The other solution we've used for plaster with widespread cracks is fiberglass mat installed over a heavy-bodied primer. Glidden made one system, Glidwall, for a while, and I think Nu Wall is still around. We were introduced to Glidwall during a big Section 8 rehab about 30 years ago and I still have several big rolls of it in the shop.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.abatron.com/buildingandr...n/nuwalplasterrestorationsystem.html?vmcchk=1


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

paintball head said:


> Do you use the fiber glass or metal type screen?
> 
> I use the brown bag durabond over the easy sand for these type of patches.


Woops, for the record I meant to say the brown bag dura bond under the easy sand.


----------



## thakidd (Jan 29, 2014)

If cracks moves ill use buttons then mesh tape one coat brown bag 20 then a thin skim of easy sand 20


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

thakidd said:


> If cracks moves ill use buttons then mesh tape one coat brown bag 20 then a thin skim of easy sand 20


My experience is mesh tape doesn't laster on plaster.Band aid effect!


----------



## thakidd (Jan 29, 2014)

mudbone said:


> My experience is mesh tape doesn't laster on plaster.Band aid effect!


 I've never encounter a problem


----------



## Hanger in VT (Aug 5, 2008)

I've used Big Wally's a few times, and it was quick, easy, & worked great.

http://www.plastermagic.com/


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

mudbone said:


> My experience is mesh tape doesn't laster on plaster.Band aid effect!


In reality, isn't everything a bandaid with plaster. every crack is a little Arnold Schwarzenegger saying "I'll be back". Its only a matter of time.:no::yes:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Hanger in VT said:


> I've used Big Wally's a few times, and it was quick, easy, & worked great.
> 
> http://www.plastermagic.com/


We used that once and I liked it.


----------



## andy1015 (Apr 28, 2011)

where did you guys get those plaster screw buttons…?….I am having trouble finding them..


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

andy1015 said:


> where did you guys get those plaster screw buttons…?….I am having trouble finding them..


A few other outfits carry them now, but this has been the go-to supplier for years:

http://www.charlesstsupply.com/plaster_washers/


----------



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Lee Valley Tools stock the buttons


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

If you can't find something local, ALWAYS try Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&index=blended&keywords=plaster buttons&link_code=qs&tag=opera-20


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> If you can't find something local, ALWAYS try Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&index=blended&keywords=plaster buttons&link_code=qs&tag=opera-20


That's all well and good, but it's more fun to call Charles Street Supply just to hear them talk funny.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> That's all well and good, but it's more fun to call Charles Street Supply just to hear them talk funny.


Ya know, I was in there when you called. They put you on speaker phone and everyone was soon on the floor.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> Ya know, I was in there when you called. They put you on speaker phone and everyone was soon on the floor.


I can't remember if I posted this before, but I took this test and it placed me within about 20 miles of where I grew up.

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/12/20/sunday-review/dialect-quiz-map.html?_r=0

PS I should say, "lived until I was 18". The jury is still out on the growing up thing.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> I can't remember if I posted this before, but I took this test and it placed me within about 20 miles of where I grew up.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2013/12/20/sunday-review/dialect-quiz-map.html?_r=0
> 
> PS I should say, "lived until I was 18". The jury is still out on the growing up thing.


Having gone to schools where a cross section of accents/dialects were present, I've been influenced by many dialects/accents - to a point where I definitely do not have a typical Bawston accent. One lady at the Norfolk County courthouse (in Dedham) thought I was British - she was obviously from Dawchestah, and my childhood home was a half mile from the court house (I was there filing a small claims complaint)

That test gave Providence, NYC, and Yonkers as the three locals most similar to my speech habits. 

wicked pissah, huh ?


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Lived in NY (NYC and area) until mid 20s, a little VT, Colorado and Maine tossed in. That test said I'm from Texas....wth?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

kdpaint said:


> Lived in NY (NYC and area) until mid 20s, a little VT, Colorado and Maine tossed in. That test said I'm from Texas....wth?


THAT'S funny

ALTHOUGH, I have heard New Yawkers butcher a down east accent so it sounds more Texan than anything else :whistling2:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah, it's odd. I can do a decent Mainer accent (I can do a great Vermont one better) but generally speaking, that kind of stuff can get your face tuned up a bit if it's not in good fun...:whistling2:

PS what the hell is up with the Dorchester accent? That is totally bizzare.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

kdpaint said:


> Yeah, it's odd. I can do a decent Mainer accent (I can do a great Vermont one better) but generally speaking, that kind of stuff can get your face tuned up a bit if it's not in good fun...:whistling2:
> 
> PS what the hell is up with the Dorchester accent? That is totally bizzare.


VT and ME ain't that different. We all grew up on Bert and I, so we can do Down East pretty good. Real Vermonters have very similar rhythm, inflections, and irony. They probably even understand each other, ay yup. 

Dawchestah is a place and people unto itself.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I find the Northern VT accent to be very different from what I hear in Maine. Northern VT speech patterns have more of a Quebec-er thing going on. If you dry off your top front teeth, let your lip stick there, and then say a few words....that's it. A Northeast kingdom Deliverance thing, for sure.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

kdpaint said:


> I find the Northern VT accent to be very different from what I hear in Maine. Northern VT speech patterns have more of a Quebec-er thing going on. If you dry off your top front teeth, let your lip stick there, and then say a few words....that's it. A Northeast kingdom Deliverance thing, for sure.


Northern VT *IS* Quebec

VT is divided in 4. South of Rte 9 is Northern Mass, Then you got the Flatlanders up to about Danby/Springfield, *Vermont *is from there up to about Rtes 2/89, and anything north of there is Quebec. 

And those little pockets around the colleges and Quechee are for resident tourists.

at least that's how it was explained to me by a person who's lived along Rte 7 from Jamaica to Shelburne.


----------

